# SC-Smaller Golden Ret. X Boy to die! RESCUED



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I live too far away to help. I hope somebody save him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl: Thanks for hoping for him


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I will keep him in my prayers tonight. I hope someone can save this cute little guy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen, I can't e-mail from home - it doesn't work. Can you please e-mail the shelter and see if they will give us more time to try to get a foster or furever home for him?
Chester is about 3 hours from me and I cannot get him tomorrow, but I can and will get him next week if we can find him a place for his poor head.
Is anybody willing to take him if we can arrange transport?
Can anybody help with adoption fees or a sponsorship?
I have to spend some more money on my old guy this week, but I will contribute whatever I can.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so praying someone will see this post and help him. He is just precious, and I so hope he will find his forever home.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I can chip in something if we can save this guy. I hope they will give us more time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the SC GR rescues, but it's such short notice.....


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

<Sigh>......He is in the wrong part of SC. I was going to send my son in college to pick him up but the poor guy is in the wrong part of the state. The dog is located near Beaufort or Hilton Head area and my son is near Charlotte. Our fingers are crossed for him he looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

TO ALL
[email protected]
CAN someone else please email and CALL the number and ask Copper's Moms
questions.

I would be happy to but I will be out all afternoon and the shelter is open 10-2.

Perhaps they will give more time if we can find a rescue.


*Contact for the shelter is Karen Stangel at [email protected] or 843-307-2697*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I will be in and out all afternoon. I emailed the shelter and will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Goldencontriever.

I will be leaving in about an hour and a half.

*My friend just emld. me and said Karen Stangel the volunteer is on her way to shelter now and we should call her on her cell phone but I can't make a commitment as no rescue has stepped up.*
*If anyone can save this boy, please call Karen Stangel-she's there from 10-2 today Sunday, north carolina time
CONTACT KAREN: 843-378-0016 home/843-307-2697 cell
[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

His time is running out! I emld. the SC Golden Ret. Rescue again, praying for the best. I hope someone saves this sweet, sad, Golden Retriever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nothing*

Never got a reply from Karen Stangel at the shelter or the rescues, I sure hope this poor boy got out.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I got a reply from the shelter. He is being rescued!!! This is from Karen at the shelter -

The golden ret rescue www.ggrlc.org has committed to him and will pull him on either Monday or Tuesday. thanks. Karen

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm happy to hear this wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever and ALL

To add to this wonderful news, guess who gave $100 to save this dog-
Gail Lustig who gives the Goldstock Camp in PA, every year. Gail is a tireless advocate for dogs in High Kill Shelters!!

Karen Stangel also said that Grateful Goldens is the WONDERFUL rescue taking him!!!!

Here is a msg. from a Cyndi that was trying to find a rescue for him, too!!

I've been networking with Gail Lustig (Goldstock) and just learned that "Grateful Goldens" out of SC have seen this boy and WILL be taking him into their group!!!! Gail has donated $100 toward his care and I am planning on making a donation as well (http://ggrlc.homestead.com/index.html)

Turns out, this boy is what is known as "Comfort Retriever" a mix between a Golden and a Cocker - very expensive "designer dog" from what I'm told!! In any case, I am just SOOOOO happy that he will not have to face that awful death tomorrow morning. I can sleep better tonight. 

Thanks everyone for getting the word out about this senior boy!

Cyndi


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had emailed the rescues about this boy too, I am just thrilled to hear he is safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

MYLISSK

THANK YOU SO MUCH for emlg.!!!!!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh thank heavens he is SAFE!! I have been so worried about him all week-end, and just prayed someone was able to help him!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray!!!!
I was trying to gear myself up to call the shelter and see if he was still there. I was dreading the possible answer.
Snoopy dance of joy for this adorable fellow.
thanks everyone for helping him out.


----------

